# workout routine for 13 year olds



## danny81 (Aug 26, 2007)

Alright im danny81s younger brother. Im 13 and was wondering if its ok for me to do heavy squats and bench? Thanks.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2007)

What is your training experience?

What exactly do you mean by heavy?

Also - read the stickies if you have no already done so.


----------



## danny81 (Aug 26, 2007)

My brother printed them out for me and I have read them. I only started lifting recently and by heavy I mean where i can only do a few reps of an excercise. I am mainly doing 8-12 reps tho.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2007)

How recently? In months, weeks, or days.


----------



## danny81 (Aug 26, 2007)

about a month.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2007)

At this point, I would refrain from lifing near your 1RM. 

For the next few months I would continue lifting in the rep ranges you mention. I would not lift more than your 8RM at this point. You want to reinforce good motor patterns and proper form in your lifts. Form is everything for everyone, especially for such a new lifter. With heavy weight you will be tempted to let your form down a bit to get the weight up, this often happens without thinking too. 

By the way, besides squatting heavy, are you sure you can execute a proper squat as it is? Be completely honest, you don't want to hurt yourself. I have not seen one new lifter who can squat correctly. Including myself, I got lucky and learned eventually by myself.


----------



## danny81 (Aug 26, 2007)

I do ATG, but IDK if I am doing the squat correctly.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2007)

best to get a video from a profile view if you can.


----------



## danny81 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2007)

you're welcome


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 27, 2007)

Start out with some bodyweight stuff. See how many push-ups, dips, chins, pull-ups, lunges, etc. you can do. Don't forget your rows. They're very important.

Like fu said, form is everything atm. A fullbody 3x a week program with reps in the 3x12-15 range would do you well. Add a good diet and you'll be gaining mass and strength very fast.


----------



## DanOz (Aug 27, 2007)

I would recommend getting Starting Strength by Mark Rippetoe. Teaches you how to do the lifts correctly and a good starting program.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 27, 2007)

Get into it just like any other lifter.  Start out light, relatively speaking, and focus on good technique.  You can start to up the intensity progressively.


----------



## Pedigree (Aug 28, 2007)

danny81 said:


> Alright im danny81s younger brother. Im 13 and was wondering if its ok for me to do heavy squats and bench? Thanks.



At 13, I wouldn't do anything "heavy". I agree completely with the bodyweight suggestion. Do pullups, pushup variations, crunches, box jumps, jump squats, etc. before you progress to weights. If you can't effectively control your own bodyweight, you shouldn't be lifting weights. Working on flexibility is important at that age as well, especially in the hips and hamstrings.

When you do start weight training, I would keep your reps in the 10-15 range. Both of my sons have done this simple beginner's program at 13-14:

Workout A
DB Lunges: 3x10
Pulldowns (Palms Facing): 4x12
Flat DB Bench Press: 3x10
Triceps (you pick): 2x12
Abs (front): 3x1 rep shy of failure

Workout B
DB Split Squats: 3x12
Standing DB Military Press: 3x12
Bent Over DB Rows: 4x10
Biceps (you pick): 2x12
Abs (obliques): 3x1 rep shy of failure

Monday: Workout A
Tuesday: Steady State Cardio
Wednesday: OFF
Thursday: Workout B
Friday: OFF
Saturday: Workout A & HIIT Cardio
Sunday: OFF

Week #2: Start with Workout B


----------



## DontStop (Aug 28, 2007)

I started when i was around 14, and I had a trainer evaluate me. he started me up on something that was comfortable for me but challenging. So that's what I reccommend, for 13 years old you should be pushing yourself but don't expect to get big right away, especially since you're young and you're still growing.

I commend any teen though, they are building a good base for a lifetime of well being when  they start training at a youn age.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 28, 2007)

I used to think young adolescents should avoid heavy lifting, but now I'm not so sure.  I have seen countless 13 year olds lift heavy frequently without negative effects.  

Does the level of danger increase?  Yes, to some degree.  However, if you build a solid base, just like any other lifter out there, then you will probably be fine.  That means you probably won't even need to touch anything heavier than about 8 reps for the first year, and probably nothing heavier than 4-5 reps for a while after that.

No one has a problem with 13 year olds playing sports and being competitive/serious about it.  Most sports are far more dangerous than heavy resistance training!


----------



## DontStop (Aug 28, 2007)

I agree
Most sports for teens require alot of cardio, I don't see anything wrong with pairing that with lifting. As long as it isn't overdone and there is no pressure.

When i started i had pressure haha, it sucked balls


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 28, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I agree
> Most sports for teens require alot of cardio, I don't see anything wrong with pairing that with lifting. As long as it isn't overdone and there is no pressure.
> 
> When i started i had pressure haha, it sucked balls



The resistance training, if done properly, will actually help reduce the incidence of injuries in the sports he plays.  As well, sports aren't usually just cardio, they are high intensity agility and plyometrics in an open environment, often with the potential for contact.  Sports are fucking crazy!


----------

